# Amazon Promo Code - 2 Kandles for $22.50



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all,
I just saw this posted on the Amazon discussion boards. Using promotion code EUTTIIAK you can get two Kandles for $22.50. I just did it by adding 2 of the black Kandles to my shopping cart and then applied the promotion at checkout. Free shipping was also available. I believe it also works with the white ones (not sure if you can do one of each).


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

haha i just posted this deal on the special deals board not that long ago. i used it for two white ones but i'm almost 100% sure it works with both and that you may interchange. what a steal.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I must have missed your post!  I was so excited about the discount that I rushed to share it with everyone.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks to both of you.  I just got two black ones.  What a deal!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, thank you, with my AGC applied, mine cost me 3.95...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Does the Kandle work with an Oberon or Noreve case?  Does it work on the k3?


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Does the Kandle work with an Oberon or Noreve case? Does it work on the k3?


I don't have a case on my kindle, so I can't help with that part. It works really well on my K3, though. I use it in bed almost every night.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have used the Kandle with my K2 in both Noreve and Oberon cases. Works great!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

bought one of each and it worked.


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

What is the battery life like on them?  I hate buying battery-operated things because I'm a little bit of a tree-hugger, plus I hate replacing them.  I have rechargeables that I use, but obviously I can't use them with the Kandle, but I'd still consider buying a couple Kandles if they aren't battery-suckers.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered two in black.  I hope that they also work with Nook and Cybook Opus.  If the clip opening adjusts to the size of the reader, they will.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

babnaw said:


> What is the battery life like on them? I hate buying battery-operated things because I'm a little bit of a tree-hugger, plus I hate replacing them. I have rechargeables that I use, but obviously I can't use them with the Kandle, but I'd still consider buying a couple Kandles if they aren't battery-suckers.


I purchased mine in late January and have replaced the batteries twice, so about once every 4 months or so. I typically read in bed for an hour or more each night. The one hassle with the Kandle is the replacement of the CR2032 batteries (you need a very small screwdriver to replace the batteries), but I still much prefer the Kandle to my Mighty Bright.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I ordered a black one for my kindle & a white one for my nook. Thanks for the info. I hope I like the Kandle but if not the price made the try worth it.*


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I ordered 2 black Kandles a few days ago...didn't realize they used button cell batteries!
I probably won't like the battery aspect as much as my Octovo Solis. Octovo uses 1 AA (I think) battery,
and it is super easy to change batteries.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really need to stop reading this board 

This is too good of a deal to pass up IMO.  I have been contemplating getting a Kandle and to be able to get two for less than the price of one made my decision for me.

I ordered one of both and figure I can switch color as my mood changes.


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> I purchased mine in late January and have replaced the batteries twice, so about once every 4 months or so. I typically read in bed for an hour or more each night. The one hassle with the Kandle is the replacement of the CR2032 batteries (you need a very small screwdriver to replace the batteries), but I still much prefer the Kandle to my Mighty Bright.


Thanks for the feedback. I have a tiny screwdriver that I use for my glasses, so it's probably the right size for the Kandle. It's good to hear that the battery life is decent.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

babnaw said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have a tiny screwdriver that I use for my glasses, so it's probably the right size for the Kandle. It's good to hear that the battery life is decent.


That sounds like the right size screwdriver.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> I have used the Kandle with my K2 in both Noreve and Oberon cases. Works great!


You can attach the Kandle to the K2 in a case, but the light will not be able to fold down flat. It will have to stay in the open position. (This is fine for me at home, but I'd probably want to take it off my Kindle otherwise.) It does come with a spare set of batteries and the perfect size screwdriver to open the battery compartment.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> You can attach the Kandle to the K2 in a case, but the light will not be able to fold down flat. It will have to stay in the open position. (This is fine for me at home, but I'd probably want to take it off my Kindle otherwise.) It does come with a spare set of batteries and the perfect size screwdriver to open the battery compartment.


Hmmmm.....my Kandle came with extra batteries, but not a screwdriver. I ended up buying one.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> Hmmmm.....my Kandle came with extra batteries, but not a screwdriver. I ended up buying one.


Mine had a tiny screwdriver in the bag with the batteries.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Mine had a tiny screwdriver in the bag with the batteries.


Mine came in box with batteries, bag, and instructions, no screwdriver. Am inclined to think yours may have been a return as no-one else has received a screw driver with theirs that I have read.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Mine came in box with batteries, bag, and instructions, no screwdriver. Am inclined to think yours may have been a return as no-one else has received a screw driver with theirs that I have read.


Just received my 2 black Kandles yesterday from Amazon. Both came with a tiny screwdriver, 2 extra batteries and a user manual that were packaged together.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

The reviews are mixed but I'm giving them a try - one for me - one for hubby - we'll see how we like them. It was too good of a deal to pass up - as I had looked at them before - but was hesitant to spend $25 on a single book light - 2 for $22.5 was a welcome sight!

_Admin note:_
Click either image below, and use promotion code EUTTIIAK when you check out!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> Mine came in box with batteries, bag, and instructions, no screwdriver. Am inclined to think yours may have been a return as no-one else has received a screw driver with theirs that I have read.


I just double-checked my Kandle box (still have it for some reason) and there was no screwdriver. I remember some inconsistency earlier this year with the batteries as well. Hopefully the new ones that I ordered come with both batteries and screwdrivers. If not, I still view the 2 for $22.50 as a great deal.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> If not, I still view the 2 for $22.50 as a great deal.


 For sure, a great deal.


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> Yes, thank you, with my AGC applied, mine cost me 3.95...


im sorry, but what is AGC? new to all of this.

i ended up buying 6 more after i thought about some coworkers who are jumping on the ebook wagon. these are SO handy for christmas its not even funny


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

flatbutton said:


> im sorry, but what is AGC? new to all of this.
> 
> i ended up buying 6 more after i thought about some coworkers who are jumping on the ebook wagon. these are SO handy for christmas its not even funny


AGC is probably Amazon gift certificate.
Flatbutton, did you receive your Kandles? If so, did you get a screwdriver with them?


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the info. I just ordered two black ones. I already have the white, so I decided to order a black for me and one for my brother as well.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Got mine today, two black ones.  Each box contains Kandle, manual, 2 extra batteries, screwdriver and pouch.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> AGC is probably Amazon gift certificate.
> Flatbutton, did you receive your Kandles? If so, did you get a screwdriver with them?


Yes, thanks Barbiedull, I should have typed it out...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

FedEx attempted delivery of my 2 kandles Friday while I was out (5pm).  I was expecting it Sat., as this was in the fedex tracking for Saturday.  I fell for this as soon as I read the post here, even though I've been extremely cheap and frugal lately.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Do these work with the Kindle 3?  Is there enough room to clip them on


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Do these work with the Kindle 3? Is there enough room to clip them on


yes they work with the K3.



Barbiedull said:


> AGC is probably Amazon gift certificate.
> Flatbutton, did you receive your Kandles? If so, did you get a screwdriver with them?


i did receive the screwdriver with all of them, along with the spare batts. i was reading online and what it seems like a lot of people are doing to deal with the slight battery problem is buying them in more "bulk" quantities on eBay. i read some reviews about the batteries averaging around 4 months with regular use.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

flatbutton said:


> yes they work with the K3.
> 
> i did receive the screwdriver with all of them, along with the spare batts. i was reading online and what it seems like a lot of people are doing to deal with the slight battery problem is buying them in more "bulk" quantities on eBay. i read some reviews about the batteries averaging around 4 months with regular use.


I was almost afraid to read an answer to my question because I went and ordered the Kandles quickly yesterday. I was afraid the special would disappear. I'm excited! I'm actually returning my lighted Amazon cover because it drains my K3 horribly! I know others on these boards says it doesn't, but I felt my battery life depleted way toooooooo quickly. Hopefully, Kandle will be a great solution.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been using the Kandle for two days with my Oberon cover.  It is nowhere near as nice as the built in kandle light.  For one, it adds weight, 2 I have to tip it way down to avoid the light shining in my eyes and then it doesn't light as well, and three, the weight makes the whole thing feel unbalance in my hand.  Still, I think I will keep them and use them for traveling instead of the mighty brite which always turns itself on and wears down the batteries.  I have to try it a bit more around here to see if I get used to the weight, and unbalanced feeling.  Cute little light though and a great buy.  However, it made me appreciate the built in light even more.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I have been using the Kandle for two days with my Oberon cover. It is nowhere near as nice as the built in kandle light. For one, it adds weight, 2 I have to tip it way down to avoid the light shining in my eyes and then it doesn't light as well, and three, the weight makes the whole thing feel unbalance in my hand. Still, I think I will keep them and use them for traveling instead of the mighty brite which always turns itself on and wears down the batteries. I have to try it a bit more around here to see if I get used to the weight, and unbalanced feeling. Cute little light though and a great buy. However, it made me appreciate the built in light even more.


What built in kandle light? Where can I find one of those?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I received my two black kandle lights yesterday. Have opened one of them. It fits on all my readers: K3, Nook and Cybook Opus. It did give me more light at the top of the screen but lit up the whole screen.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I received my two black kandle lights yesterday. Have opened one of them. It fits on all my readers: K3, Nook and Cybook Opus. It did give me more light at the top of the screen but lit up the whole screen.


Well, my built-in light in the Amazon cover also directs more light to the top of the screen. I can live with that as long as there isn't a lot of glare.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Got my Kandles today! They came with spare batteries, a little screwdriver, and a little black velvet pouch for each Kandle to be stored in. Nice! I've been using a Kandle with my Oberon cover on my K2 since March and I love the lighting. It illuminates the whole screen perfectly! So happy with this deal and will, in fact, be buying some more as Christmas gifts!  Thank you for sharing the code!!!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Got mine today too!  Now I just need to decide if I'm keeping one or giving both as gifts


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> What built in kandle light? Where can I find one of those?


Sorry. I meant the built in Kindle light. typo


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Received my two black ones today and they did come with the screwdriver, replacement batteries, manual and pouch.  Think I'm going to like it.  

aislinnteresa....have you had to replace batteries yet using yours since March?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well mine have finally shipped today (I ordered them on the 14th), hopefully I will be getting them soon.  I have never had an Amazon order take this long to ship out.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

kindlek said:


> aislinnteresa....have you had to replace batteries yet using yours since March?


I replaced the batteries once about 6 weeks ago. So, after about 5 months of nightly use.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I found this deal over on SlickDeals a couple of days ago and was thrilled. I ordered one in black and one in white. I'm giving the white one to a co-worker who bought a Kindle after she saw mine. I also returned my Amazon lighted cover. I was so worried that I was going to crack the Kindle by opening it the wrong way, plus I just didn't like it as well as my Oberon.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

These dont ship to Australia, but next week I will be in Boston for a conference.  So, I grabbed two of these and they are already waiting for me at the Hotel.  Along with a white K3, which also dont ship to Australia, and four of those clips that you put on the side of the kindle to keep them well placed in the cover.  I alerted the Hotel in advance that the items were coming - Boston Marriott Copley Place, and they were very helpful.  By doing this I saved the discount on the two kandles (which I could never have received anyway); and no shipping costs - all up around $60!  And with the Aus dollar almost at parity with the USA dollar, a great time to be shopping.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine came today and I'm tickled pink! Lights the screen perfectly, and I like that you can adjust the angle. Fits on my K3 with the Oberon cover just fine. Great deal!


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Pushka said:


> These dont ship to Australia, but next week I will be in Boston for a conference. So, I grabbed two of these and they are already waiting for me at the Hotel. Along with a white K3, which also dont ship to Australia, and four of those clips that you put on the side of the kindle to keep them well placed in the cover. I alerted the Hotel in advance that the items were coming - Boston Marriott Copley Place, and they were very helpful. By doing this I saved the discount on the two kandles (which I could never have received anyway); and no shipping costs - all up around $60! And with the Aus dollar almost at parity with the USA dollar, a great time to be shopping.


Hmmm, I've missed something. What are these clips of which you speak? Do tell. LOL


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

kindlek said:


> Hmmm, I've missed something. What are these clips of which you speak? Do tell. LOL


They are here:
https://smak-dab.com/Home_Page_L1P1.php

They are a small 'clip' that fits over the k2-k3 and cover, so that the kindle stays nicely placed with the cover and it cant be opened from the back. US people must order them from Amazon. I see now they do post overseas, just not through Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the record:  the promo is still on.

AND, if you just order one, the code will give you a discount of $6.25.  Obviously, 2 for $22.50 is a better deal, but you might not need two. . . . .


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got mine and I like them!  I don't use a booklight much but couldn't pass up this deal.  Now to find someone local who wants a white Kandle


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Just ordered the black and the white, and the code worked...THANKS!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> I got mine and I like them! I don't use a booklight much but couldn't pass up this deal. Now to find someone local who wants a white Kandle


I just got my two white Kandles a few days ago! I really, really like them. The size is perfect to take everywhere with me.


----------

